# 4 views on the book of Revelation



## ReformedWretch (Jan 15, 2005)

Just picked this up (shockingly) at The Bible Bookstore Outlet. They had a few reformed books (6-8) which shocked me greatly.

But I got this book for $8.88 new.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 15, 2005)

sorry, wrong forum!

[Edited on 15-1-2005 by houseparent]


----------



## Ivan (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> sorry, wrong forum!
> 
> [Edited on 15-1-2005 by houseparent]



SO! Slumming somewhere else, eh, Adam?! :bigsmile:


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jan 15, 2005)

Gentry's presentation of Preterism is pretty decent in there.

If you get a chance to, also pick up the 'Three Views On the Millennium and Beyond' book (Gentry does the Postmill view, Strimple does the Amill view and Bock does the Premill view). Bock's defense of Rev. 20:4-6 for the premill understanding combined with his exegetical treatment of 1 Cor. 15 are two reasons why I'm still premill in my eschatology. He also hands Gentry a great response, in my opinion.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by houseparent_
> ...



 Video game forum from time to time.


----------

